# whats goin on everyone



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

they don't know me as InI 'round these parts. it's n~r~g up in 'ere.

how are you doing though, bro? still in s.va?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

NUGGSTER! whats up man. tjcomly (or tjc1) from the other site. how you doing mang?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

welcome! pretty similar, I joined up a while back myself just really started postin up.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Anyone with a name nugggster is ok in my book:laugh: Tis the season


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Anyone with a name nugggster is ok in my book:laugh: Tis the season


and those nuggs would be reffering to?


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

NRG yea still in S VA, doing good stayin busy. you?

Comly whatsup dude remember u from sb.com

mpd werent u on sb as well?


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Sno I caught 3 small sandbars 2 nights ago, 7 for the week. nothing over 4ft, but still got enough  to do damage.


----------

